# Nova Praxis: Savage Worlds Edition!



## herrozerro (May 14, 2014)

For those of you who don't know, Void star games has just launched their kickstarter for the savage worlds edition of their Nova Praxis setting!

Originally released for FATE, finally it's being developed for Savage Worlds!  Hopefully we can get this going and I'm especially hoping for another augmented PDF.  For more info on the nove prexis setting check out the publisher's website.

(I am not affiliated with void star games, just a fan.)


----------



## Uskglass (Jul 29, 2014)

Another fan here. The augmented pdf has been unlocked through the kickstarter so it's definitely gonna happen 

Looking at how it is shaping up through the drafts I'm getting as a backer I think this is going to be brilliant!


----------

